# Any experience with Cannondale Synapse Alloy?



## cooperworks (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi,

is there anybody to share some experience about the Synapse Alloy 2 or some other Synapse Alloy model? There is allready some feedback and comments about the ride and quality of the Synapse carbon models, but almost nothing about the versions with the aluminum frames. I'm intrested on the european version called Synapse 105 Triple (almost the same as Synapse Alloy 2 only with Mavic Aksium wheels instead of the Shimano wheelset) but I'm coming from the MTB-area and I'm not so sure about road bikes...

Any help will be appreciated!


----------



## cooperworks (Feb 16, 2006)

Nothing? I can't believe it!


----------



## chock (Feb 25, 2006)

*have you found anything on the alloy?*

cooperworks,

I too am looking to buy a Synapse Alloy. I've only found reviews on the carbon so far. Any luck on finding anything out about the alloy? I like the price tag of the alloy better, but I don't want to regret it.

Thoughts???


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

chock said:


> cooperworks,
> 
> I too am looking to buy a Synapse Alloy. I've only found reviews on the carbon so far. Any luck on finding anything out about the alloy? I like the price tag of the alloy better, but I don't want to regret it.
> 
> Thoughts???


Nothing to review here boys. This is a CAAD with an ever so little sloping frame in the smaller sizes, and a little tiny bit of extra headtube (read Specialized Roubaix, only lite). Little c has done anything new (no a couple of carbon tubes on a bike aren't new) in a decade plus.


----------



## cooperworks (Feb 16, 2006)

@ chock



> Any luck on finding anything out about the alloy?


Not so far...

@ critchie



> This is a CAAD ...


Which one?


----------

